

Dell’s Linux Laptop for Developers Will Query Github Repositories for Profiles - alexwilliams
http://devopsangle.com/2012/06/18/dells-new-linux-laptop-built-for-developers-will-query-github-repositories-for-profiles/

======
macmac
This is so misguided. Just make the hardware(all features incl suspend,
backlight etc) work with the LTS + latest version of Ubuntu and we would all
be happy. And don't restrict it to one under powered model, with a shitty
screen.

~~~
mooism2
Another way of looking at it is that if we are deemed to require
Puppet/Chef/whatever/etc preinstalled when we buy an Ubuntu laptop from Dell,
then maybe these things should be present in a standard Ubuntu install anyway.

